# السماء :كل ما تحب معرفتة عن السماء (موضوع متجدد )



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*السماء :كل ما تحب معرفتة عن السماء (موضوع متجدد )* 




ان الحكمة تملى علينا معرفة الجهة التى نتعامل معها و المكان الذى سنتقل الية


السماء هى : 


العالم العلوى الاسمى بالمقابلة مع الارض 



السماء 3 طبقات :


الاولى ... الغلاف الجوى المحيط بالارض (سماء الطيور )

الثانية... سماء الجلد بها الكواكب والنجوم 


الثالثة... فردوس النعيم ... مكان انتظار الارواح البارة 
وذلك عكس الاشرار فمكان انتظارهم بالجحيم او الهاوية كالمحكوم عليهم بالاعدام وينتظرون تنفيذ الحكم 






بهاء السماء : 


المدينة ككل :



لن يخطوها الشيطان ليحتج على المؤمنين فقد طرح فى بحيرة النار 





لايوجد بها بحار فهى وحدة كاملة بلا انفصال 

لاتقلب او اضطراب او قلق






*وصف مدينة اللة : :*




*كلها من الذهب النقى دليل على عز وغنى ونقاء ساكنيهافالذهب تطاة اقدام القديسين 





المدينة من الخارج يكسوها مجداللة لها لمعان عجيب & المدينة متساوية الابعاد كاملة 




اسوار المدينة من اليشب الحجر الكريم (يعتقد انة الماس )






للمدينة 12 باب عليها 12 ملاك




ثلاثة ابواب من كل جهة




لاتغلق ابوابها ابدا 





كل باب عبارة عن لؤلؤة ضخمة فى اشارة للرب يسوع الؤلؤة الواحدة كثيرة الثمن 






الالوان الغالبة فى السماء الازرق و الاخضر











*
*طبيعة الحياة فى مدينة اللة :*


*لاجوع ولا عطش ولاحر ولا برد 

لابكاء ولا تنهد ولاوجع ولا مرض 

لاشهوات ولا ميول منحرفة 

لاغيرة ولاحسد ولا خصام 


لالعنة فى السماء 


لاظلام فى السماء 


لاجهل بل معرفة كاملة 


نشاهد كل من سبقونا للمجد 




نسمع تسابيح الملائكة


قمة السعادة المشاهدة الطوبانية مشاهدة اللة بجسد ممجد 

ومعرفة عقلية ممنوحة من اللة

تمكننا من احتمال مشاهدة اللة والمناظر السمائية





المرجع سفر الرؤيا +الكتاب الجميل والممتع السماء للانبا يؤانس اسقف الغربية *


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ملكوت السماء






*تفيد هذه العبارات عدة معان: *

*حياة التقوى في القلب (مت 6: 33)*

*والنظام الذي أتى المسيح لينظمه (مت 4: 17 و 13: 11 و اع 1: 3) *

*وتفضل شعب الله حسب اختيار الرب (مت 21: 43) ومجد المسيح وتسلطه (مت 16: 28)*

*وسلطان الله على الكل (مت 6: 10)*

*والحالة السماوية (مت 8: 11 و 2 بط 1: 11).*

*سمي شعب بني إسرائيل مملكة كهنة (خر 19: 6) وسمي يسوع ملكاً (مز 2: 6-9)*

*وقد كثرت النبوات المنبئة بتأسيس مملكة المسيح وامتدادها (اش ص 2 ومي ص 4 و ار 23: و حز 34: 22-31 وغيرها) وأتى يوحنا ليبشر بها (مت 3: 2) وأخبر بها المسيح (مت 4: 17) وأوضح ما يختص بها وبالدخول إليها (مت 25: 34 و مر 9: 47 و اع 14: 22) ودخل المسيح أورشليم بصفة ملك (لو 19: 38 قابل 1: 32) وأرسل المسيح تلاميذه ليبشروا بهذا الملكوت على أو وقت ظهوره كان معروفاً عند الآب وحده (مت 24: 36 و اع 1: 7). ووضع حجر أساسه يوم الخمسين بفيضان الروح القدس*


*ومن ثم بشر به **التلاميذ** (اع 8: 12 و 20: 25 و 28: 23) غير أنه لا يظهر تماماً إلى أن يأتي المسيح ثانية (2 تي 4: 1 و دا 7: 13 و مت 13: 43 و لو 22: 29 و 30). *
*وبعد تمام ملكوت المسيح وجميع الأنفس التي تخلص سيسلم المسيح الملكوت الذي أخذه عند صعوده (اف 1: 20) إلى الآب (1 كو 15: 24) ويصير ملكوت الله (عب 1: 8) إلى الأبد.*


*وأما **الكنيسة الروحية** غير المنظورة فهي من ضمن ملكوت الله (مت 13: 24 و مر 4: 26 و لو 13: 18-21 و يو 18: 33-37). *

*منقول من موقع تكلا هيمانوت*

:download:

*تابعوا معى لو حبيتم* ​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

عدد السموات في المسيحية



*وتحدث عن السماوات بصيغة الجمع، لأنه توجد أكثر من سماء: *


*أ – سماء طيور: وهى المجال الجوى الذي تسبح فيه الطائرات والطيور و*الكتاب* يقول عن الطيور "طيور السماء" (مت 6: 26). *




*ب – سماء الفلك: التي توجد فيها الشمس والنجوم والكواكب، وقد وضع لها الله قوانين دقيقة تحكمها. *
*وعنها قيل في المزمور "السموات تحدث بمجد الله. والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه" (مز 19: 1). *




*ج – سماء الأرواح والملائكة. وقد أشار إليها القديس بولس الرسول وسماها الفردوس أو السماء الثالثة. *





*د – وهناك ما هو أعلى وأسمى من هذا كله.*
*وهو ما سماه الكتاب "سماء السموات" (مز 148: 4) وهى عرش الله. *




:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب لماذا القيامة - البابا شنودة الثالث



*ما معنى أن السماء هي عرش الله؟*



*ما دام **الله** في كل مكان، فما معنى أن السماء هي عرش؟ *
*معنى ذلك: أن السماء هي موضع مجده.. *


*الله مطاع في السماء طاعة مطلقة وسريعة من كل القوات السمائية ومن ملائكته "الفاعلين أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه" (مز 103: 20).*


*في السماء مشيئة الله منفذة من الكل، بلا نقاش، بلا إبطاء، بل بكل طاعة وحب. ولذلك نقول للرب في صلواتنا "لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء، كذلك على الأرض" (مت 6: 10). *


*على الأرض نجد أناساً ينكرون وجود الله، وآخرين يقاومونه ويعصون وصاياه، ويدنسون الأرض بخطاياهم.. أما السماء فهى مكان مقدس، يليق بمجد الله، ويتم كل شئ فيه حسب مشيئة الله الصالحة. *
*والله في السماء مركز التسبيح من الأجناد السمائية. *


*

*​
*إن تأملنا في السماء يرفع مستوى تفكيرنا، ويجعلنا نعيش في جو روحى. *


*لأننا طالما ننشغل بالأرض، وتصبح هي مركز تفكيرنا واهتماماتنا، فإننا نعيش في جو مادئ، غرباء عن الله وعن الروحيات والسماويات.*

*أما **القديسون** الذين ركزوا فكرهم في الله وفى السماء وما فيها من ملائكة وأرواح الأبرار، فهؤلاء شعروا أنهم غرباء على الأرض، موطنهم الأصلى هو السماء، يشتاقون إلى الرجوع إليه. *
*

*​
*ونحن، أترانا نفكر في عرش الله ومجده، أم أننا ننشغل بالأرض والتراب والرماد والمادة. *
*ونظل هكذا للأسف الشديد، حتى يدركنا الموت، فندرك أننا قد ضيعنا العمر في أمور عديدة لا نأخذها معنا في أبديتنا. *
*وفى مناسبة الحديث عن السماء وعرش الله، أتذكر إننى **قلت في إحدى قصائدي** (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات) لله تبارك إسمه:*


*ما بعيد أنت عن روحى التي فى سكوت الصمت تستوحى نداك*


*فى سماء أنت حقاً، إنما كل قلب عاش في الحب سماك*


*عرشك الأقدس قلب قد خلا من هوى الدنيا فلا يحوى سواك*


*هى ذى العين وقد أغمضها عن رؤى الأشياء على أن أراك*


*وكذا الأذن لقد أخليتها من حديث الناس حتى أسمعك.. *​
*

*​




*فى مرة من المرات يا أخوتى، التقى بأحد **القديسين** واحد من الملحدين. وسأله الملحد "أين يوجد الله؟ فوضع القديس يده على قلبه، وقال "يوجد هنا ".. نعم، يوجد الله في كل قلب يحبه، لأن الله موجود في كل مكان، لا تحده سماء ولا أرض.. *​

*:download:*​


​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب لماذا القيامة - البابا شنودة الثالث 
*نرفع أنظارنا إلى السماء، و مذاقة الملكوت*





*ولكن الله يريدنا أن تتعلق قلوبنا وأفكارنا بالسماء، لكى نسمو. *
*وهكذا دعانا أن نصلى ونقول: "أبانا الذي في السموات "لكى نتذكر السموات أيضاً في صلواتنا، بينما الله موجود في كل مكان. ولكننا نذكره بالأكثر في سمائه، حيث هو ممجد ومسبح. كما نذكره في سمائه التي سينقلنا إليها، لنكون معه في كل حين، في حياة قدسية طاهرة.. *
*

*​*وهكذا فنحن دائما حينما نصلى، نرفع أنظارنا إلى فوق، إلى السماء.*


*وفى ذلك نتذكر أن لنا أسرة كبيرة هناك، من الملائكة ومن أرواح القديسين الذين سبقونا إلى السماء، بعد أن انتصروا في جهادهم على الأرض ضد الخطايا والشهوات. وأصبحوا من "أهل بيت الله" (أف 2: 19).*


*ونجد أن الإنجيل المقدس يحدثنا كثيراً عن "ملكوت السموات"، أى مملكة الله التي في السموات، من كل الذين أحبوه وأطاعوه، وجعلوا قلوبهم هياكل مقدسة له. *
*

*​*إن السماء لا يدخلها إلا الطاهرون. *
*أما الخطاة، فيبقون في الظلمة الخارجية (مت 25: 30). يكفى أنهم نجسوا الأرض بخطاياهم. فلم يعودوا مستحقين للوجود مع الأطهار في السماء. *



*لذلك حينما نذكر السماء: إنما نضع في أذهاننا كيف نستعد لها. *

*وكيف نسلك بالروح، ونتعلق بالأمور الروحية التي تقربنا إلى الله، ونجد لذة في الصلاة وفى التأمل وفى الحديث عن الإلهيات، وفى محبة الله وكل ما يوصلنا إليه. *
*

*​


*وهكذا ندخل في مذاقة الملكوت ونحن على الأرض. *
*نذوق شيئاً – مهما كان ضيئلاً – من الجو الروحي الموجود في السماء، ونتمتع بالعشرة الإلهية خلال حياتنا الأرضية، ونذوق محبة الله، ونجد عمقاً في كلامه الإلهى يغذى أرواحنا. ونحيا تلك العبارة التي قالها*


(اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)



*وهى "غير ناظرين إلى الأشياء التي ترى، بل إلى التي لا ترى، لأن الأشياء التي ترى وقتية. أما التي لا ترى فأبدية "(2 كو 4: 18). *

:download:

*تابعوا معى لو حبيتم *​
​
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السماء ابونا القمص / تادرس ملطى 


*نص الأصحاح الحادى عشر من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين :*

*الإصحاح الحادي عشر

11: 1 و اما الايمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى و الايقان بامور لا ترى 
11: 2 فانه في هذه شهد للقدماء 
11: 3 بالايمان نفهم ان العالمين اتقنت بكلمة الله حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر 
11: 4 بالايمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة افضل من قايين فيه شهد له انه بار اذ شهد الله لقرابينه و به و ان مات يتكلم بعد 
11: 5 بالايمان نقل اخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت و لم يوجد لان الله نقله اذ قبل نقله شهد له بانه قد ارضى الله 
11: 6 و لكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي ياتي الى الله يؤمن بانه موجود و انه يجازي الذين يطلبونه 
11: 7 بالايمان نوح لما اوحي اليه عن امور لم تر بعد خاف فبنى فلكا لخلاص بيته فبه دان العالم و صار وارثا للبر الذي حسب الايمان 
11: 8 بالايمان ابراهيم لما دعي اطاع ان يخرج الى المكان الذي كان عتيدا ان ياخذه ميراثا فخرج و هو لا يعلم الى اين ياتي 
11: 9 بالايمان تغرب في ارض الموعد كانها غريبة ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق و يعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا الموعد عينه 
11: 10 لانه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الاساسات التي صانعها و بارئها الله 
11: 11 بالايمان سارة نفسها ايضا اخذت قدرة على انشاء نسل و بعد وقت السن ولدت اذ حسبت الذي وعد صادقا 
11: 12 لذلك ولد ايضا من واحد و ذلك من ممات مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة و كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر الذي لا يعد 
11: 13 في الايمان مات هؤلاء اجمعون و هم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها و صدقوها و حيوها و اقروا بانهم غرباء و نزلاء على الارض 
11: 14 فان الذين يقولون مثل هذا يظهرون انهم يطلبون وطنا 
11: 15 فلو ذكروا ذلك الذي خرجوا منه لكان لهم فرصة للرجوع 
11: 16 و لكن الان يبتغون وطنا افضل اي سماويا لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله ان يدعى الههم لانه اعد لهم مدينة 
11: 17 بالايمان قدم ابراهيم اسحق و هو مجرب قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده 
11: 18 الذي قيل له انه باسحق يدعى لك نسل 
11: 19 اذ حسب ان الله قادر على الاقامة من الاموات ايضا الذين منهم اخذه ايضا في مثال 
11: 20 بالايمان اسحق بارك يعقوب و عيسو من جهة امور عتيدة 
11: 21 بالايمان يعقوب عند موته بارك كل واحد من ابني يوسف و سجد على راس عصاه 
11: 22 بالايمان يوسف عند موته ذكر خروج بني اسرائيل و اوصى من جهة عظامه 
11: 23 بالايمان موسى بعدما ولد اخفاه ابواه ثلاثة اشهر لانهما رايا الصبي جميلا و لم يخشيا امر الملك 
11: 24 بالايمان موسى لما كبر ابى ان يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون 
11: 25 مفضلا بالاحرى ان يذل مع شعب الله على ان يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية 
11: 26 حاسبا عار المسيح غنى اعظم من خزائن مصر لانه كان ينظر الى المجازاة 
11: 27 بالايمان ترك مصر غير خائف من غضب الملك لانه تشدد كانه يرى من لا يرى 
11: 28 بالايمان صنع الفصح و رش الدم لئلا يمسهم الذي اهلك الابكار 
11: 29 بالايمان اجتازوا في البحر الاحمر كما في اليابسة الامر الذي لما شرع فيه المصريون غرقوا 
11: 30 بالايمان سقطت اسوار اريحا بعدما طيف حولها سبعة ايام 
11: 31 بالايمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة اذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام 
11: 32 و ماذا اقول ايضا لانه يعوزني الوقت ان اخبرت عن جدعون و باراق و شمشون و يفتاح و داود و صموئيل و الانبياء 
11: 33 الذين بالايمان قهروا ممالك صنعوا برا نالوا مواعيد سدوا افواه اسود 
11: 34 اطفاوا قوة النار نجو من حد السيف تقووا من ضعف صاروا اشداء في الحرب هزموا جيوش غرباء 
11: 35 اخذت نساء امواتهن بقيامة و اخرون عذبوا و لم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل 
11: 36 و اخرون تجربوا في هزء و جلد ثم في قيود ايضا و حبس 
11: 37 رجموا نشروا جربوا ماتوا قتلا بالسيف طافوا في جلود غنم و جلود معزى معتازين مكروبين مذلين 
11: 38 و هم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم تائهين في براري و جبال و مغاير و شقوق الارض 
11: 39 فهؤلاء كلهم مشهودا لهم بالايمان لم ينالوا الموعد 
11: 40 اذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئا افضل لكي لا يكملوا بدوننا 
*
*واما الايمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بامور لا ترى. فانه في هذه شهد للقدماء. بالايمان نفهم ان العالمين أتقنت بكلمة الله حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر. بالايمان قدم هابيل للّه ذبيحة افضل من قايين.فبه شهد له انه بار اذ شهد الله لقرابينه.وبه وان مات يتكلم بعد. بالايمان نقل اخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت ولم يوجد لان الله نقله.اذ قبل نقله شهد له بانه قد ارضى الله. ولكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي يأتي الى الله يؤمن بانه موجود وانه يجازي الذين يطلبونه. بالايمان نوح لما أوحي اليه عن امور لم ترى بعد خاف فبنى فلكا لخلاص بيته فبه دان العالم وصار وارثا للبر الذي حسب الايمان. بالايمان ابراهيم لما دعي اطاع ان يخرج الى المكان الذي كان عتيدا ان يأخذه ميراثا فخرج وهو لا يعلم الى اين يأتي. *

*بالايمان تغرب في ارض الموعد كانها غريبة ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق ويعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا الموعد عينه. لانه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الاساسات التي صانعها وبارئها الله. بالايمان سارة نفسها ايضا اخذت قدرة على انشاء نسل وبعد وقت السن ولدت اذ حسبت الذي وعد صادقا. لذلك ولد ايضا من واحد وذلك من ممات مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر الذي لا يعد في الايمان مات هؤلاء اجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها واقروا بانهم غرباء ونزلاء على الارض. فان الذين يقولون مثل هذا يظهرون انهم يطلبون وطنا. فلو ذكروا ذلك الذي خرجوا منه لكان لهم فرصة للرجوع. ولكن الآن يبتغون وطنا افضل اي سماويا.لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله ان يدعى الههم لانه اعدّ لهم مدينة بالايمان قدم ابراهيم اسحق وهو مجرب.قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده الذي قيل له انه باسحق يدعى لك نسل. اذ حسب ان الله قادر على الاقامة من الاموات ايضا الذين منهم اخذه ايضا في مثال. بالايمان اسحق بارك يعقوب وعيسو من جهة امور عتيدة. بالايمان يعقوب عند موته بارك كل واحد من ابني يوسف وسجد على راس عصاه. بالايمان يوسف عند موته ذكر خروج بني اسرائيل واوصى من جهة عظامه. بالايمان موسى بعد ما ولد اخفاه ابواه ثلاثة اشهر لانهما رأيا الصبي جميلا ولم يخشيا امر الملك. بالايمان موسى لما كبر ابى ان يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون مفضلا بالاحرى ان يذل مع شعب الله على ان يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية حاسبا عار المسيح غنى اعظم من خزائن مصر لانه كان ينظر الى المجازاة. بالايمان ترك مصر غير خائف من غضب الملك لانه تشدد كانه يرى من لا يرى. بالايمان صنع الفصح ورشّ الدم لئلا يمسهم الذي اهلك الابكار. بالايمان اجتازوا في البحر الاحمر كما في اليابسة الامر الذي لما شرع فيه المصريون غرقوا. بالايمان سقطت اسوار اريحا بعد ما طيف حولها سبعة ايام. بالايمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة اذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام وماذا اقول ايضا لانه يعوزني الوقت ان اخبرت عن جدعون وباراق وشمشون ويفتاح وداود وصموئيل والانبياء الذين بالايمان قهروا ممالك صنعوا برا نالوا مواعيد سدوا افواه اسود اطفأوا قوة النار نجوا من حد السيف تقووا من ضعف صاروا اشداء في الحرب هزموا جيوش غرباء. اخذت نساء امواتهن بقيامة.وآخرون عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل. وآخرون تجربوا في هزء وجلد ثم في قيود ايضا وحبس. رجموا نشروا جربوا ماتوا قتلا بالسيف طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى معتازين مكروبين مذلين. وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم.تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الارض. فهؤلاء كلهم مشهودا لهم بالايمان لم ينالوا الموعد اذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئا افضل لكي لا يكملوا بدوننا”(عبرانيين 11:1-40 ) . *​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اقوال 


*القديس اغسطينوس بالصور* 





































































 




:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كنوز في السماء 


*

كل ما في السماء كنوز، لا تخطر على قلب بشر. وكلها قد أعدَّها اللَّه للأبرار، مكافأةً لهم على ثباتهم في الفضيلة، وعلى جهادهم الروحي وانتصاراتهم على كل إغراءات الشيطان وحيله، هو وكل أعوانه.
ولكنني في هذا المقال لست أقصد الكنوز التي أعدَّها اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ، إنَّما أقصد ما يكنزه الإنسان لنفسه في السماء، بأنواع وطُرق شتَّى سوف نتحدَّث عنها...

وسعيد هو الإنسان الذي لا يركِّز كل اهتماماته وجهده على كنوز يكنزها ههنا في الأرض، كأموال في البنوك، أو عقارات وأبنية، أو أرضٍ يمتلكها، أو مصانع وشركات، أو ما شاكل ذلك من المقتنيات الأرضية ... إنما يكون له نصيب أيضاً فيما يجب أن يقتنيه في السماء وما يكنزه هناك. فلماذا يكون هذا؟ وكيف؟

إكنز لك كنوزاً في السماء، لأن كل ما في الأرض هو فانٍ لا يدوم. وكل ما تقتنيه فيها، لن تأخذه معك يوم تترك هذه الأرض مهما طال عمرك. لذلك عليك أن تضع أمامك ميزاناً يُفرِّق بين الفانيات والباقيات: ما تأخذه معك، وما تتركه لغيرك، أردت أو لم ترد... قد يقول البعض: " أنا ـ إن تركت العالم ـ فكل ما أقتنيه سأتركه لأولادي وأفراد عائلتي. وهكذا لن يضيع مني شيء " وطبعاً هذا أمر مقبول لا يُعارضه أحد، فأنت مسئول عن أولادك مسئولية اجتماعية أمام اللَّه والناس. ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أن تُقدِّم جزءاً من أموالك للغير. والحكمة تقول لنا جميعاً: " افعلوا هذه، ولا تتركوا تلك. ومحبة كل إنسان للخير ينبغي أنها لا تقتصر على أولاده، بل تكون شاملة. لأنه قد يكون الغير محتاجاً إلى المعونة أكثر من أولادك...
كما أنك لا تضمن أولادك هل يحسنون التَّصرُّف في مالك أم يسيئون؟ فإن كانوا حكماء وميَّالين إلى عمل الخير، سوف تنال نصيباً في السماء من أجرهم. وإن كانوا عكس ذلك، وضيَّعوا المال بعيش مُسرف أو في ما لا يليق، تكون قد خسرت كل شيء. وعلى كل حال، فالأمر المضمون، هو أن تفعل خيراً للآخرين في حياتك مباشرةً.
كذلك ينبغي أن تعرف أن كل المال الذي لك، وكل الخيرات التي منحك اللَّه إيَّاها، أنت مُجرَّد وكيل عليها لكي تستخدمها في الخير. وسوف تقدم عنها حساباً أمام اللَّه الذي سيقول لك هنا وفي الأبدية:"اعطني حساب وكالتك" واذكر دائماً الحكمة التي تقول:"ما عاش مَن عاش لنفسه فقط ". فأنت تعيش يا أخي في مجتمع له حقوق عليك، ولابد أن تقوم بواجبك. فاكتنازك كل أموالك لنفسك، دون أن تعطي منها لغيرك وبخاصة للمحتاجين منهم، هو لون من الأنانية والالتفاف حول الذات، لا أقبله لك، ولا يجوز أن تقبله لنفسك...
حسنٌ أن يسعد الإنسان في حياته، ولكن الأفضل من هذا، أن يُسعِد غيره. وبإسعاده للغير سوف يشعر بسعادة أكثر وأسمى. ولهذا الأمر فائدتان: فالذي يُسعِد غيره من ماله له أجر في السماء. وكل ما يدفعه يصير كنزاً له في الأبدية. وكأنه بهذا يحوِّل المال الأرضي الفاني إلى ما يسمونها " عملة صعبة " أعني سمائية. أمَّا الفائدة الثانية، فهي أنَّ هؤلاء الذين يسعدهم سوف يدعون له بالخير، ويُصلُّون من أجله، ويقبل اللَّه صلواتهم لأنها من قلوبهم... نقطة أخرى، وهى أنك إن أنفقت جزءاً من أموالك سوف يبارك اللَّه الباقي، وستجد أن مالك ـ بالعطاء ـ قد زاد ولم ينقص، إذ قد دخلت البركة بما قدمته لغيرك من الخير. وبخاصة في هذا العصر الذي انتشر فيه الغلاء وارتفعت الأسعار بطريقة لا يحتملها الكثيرون. واعرف أن كل معونة مالية تُقدّمها لمحتاج، لا ينساها لك اللَّه، بل أنه يعينك في حياتك كما أعنت غيرك...
وتأكَّد تماماً أن ماليتك الحقيقية ليست هى مُجرَّد رصيدك في البنوك، أو ما تذخر به خزائنك. إنما رصيدك الحقيقي أمام اللَّه هو عدد الذين أسعدتهم بمعوناتك لهم، ومساهمتك في رفع الضيق عنهم، تُرى كم هم؟ أيضاً من الكنوز التي لك في السماء، ما ساهمت به في حَل مشاكل الناس، ومقدار جهدك في إراحة غيرك. حاول إذن أن تريح غيرك على قدر ما تستطيع، مِن كل مَن سمح اللَّه أن تقابلهم في طريق الحياة، أو مَن يقصدونك ولهم عشم فيك أن تصنع معهم خيراً. لهذا فكل وظيفة تعمل فيها، أو كل مسئولية تُعهد إليك، إتخذها بقدر استطاعتك مجالاً لعمل الخير وإراحة الناس حسب ما يسمح به اختصاصك. وفي هذا، أتذكَّر أنني قلت ذات مرَّة إنَّ الموظف النبيل يجد حلاً لكل مشكلة تصل إليه. أمَّا الموظف المُعقَّد فإنه يحاول أن يخلق مشكلة لكُلِّ حلٍّ، فيُعقِّد الأمور حسب نوع نفسيته!
وثق أن سُمعتك سوف تتبعك بعد ترك الوظيفة أو المسئولية، ويصدر الناس أحكاماً من جهتك يجمعون عليها، فيحكمون على شخصيتك حسب ما فعلته...
اكنز لك أيضاً حياة فاضلة، فإنَّ أعمالك ستتبعك وتقف أمامك في يوم الدينونة الرهيب. فيا ليت حياتك تكون كلها خيراً، لك ولكل الناس. وإن لم يكن لك ما تُقدِّمه من مال للغير، فعلى الأقل قدِّم لهم كلمة طيبة، أو ابتسامة رقيقة، أو تشجيعاً أو مواساة. وثِق أنَّ هذا كله سيكون مكنوزاً لك في السماء. هناك أشخاص كنزوا لهم في السماء مشروعات نافعة للبشرية كلها، أو قدّموا من عملهم وسائل لعلاج المرضى أو لتخفيف آلامهم، أو مشروعات تساعدهم على العيش. أو بعض كتَّاب قدَّموا من إنتاجهم الفكري ما يفيد الآخرين. إن كان الأمر هكذا، فماذا نقول إذن عن الذين يخافون أن يعطوا لئلا تنقص أموالهم، وهُم يريدونها أن تزيد وتنمو؟! بل ماذا نقول عن الذين يكنزون لأنفسهم أعمالاً شريرة تكون سبباً في هلاكهم أو طباعاً رديئة لا يشاءون أن يُغيِّروها؟ 
أخيراً أحب أن أسألك أيها القارئ العزيز: ماذا كنزت لنفسك في السماء؟ ما هو رصيدك فيها؟...


*
*للبابا شنودة الثالث*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*

 

موضوع

مميــــز .....رائع ......متكامل

ومجهود جميل

الرب يباركك .......شكرا



 ​*


----------



## asmicheal (28 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


 

:download:


ربنا يخليك استاذ النهيسى 
انت الوحيد اللى معبرنى هنا 

وبتتواضع وتتابع موضوعاتى الغلبانة 


شكرا ليك حقيقى يبهجنى ويشجعنى 
مشاركاتك  الرائعة


----------

